# new membership fees



## krissy3 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding new membership fees. I will be submitting transfer papers and new membership fees for a friend of mine. she is swiss, its her first mini and she cant speak English. 1st , can I do this for her? All papers are signed by her and correct , along with a note by me explaining why its my check and not hers, they dont even have checks here, fortunatly I still have a checking account in the States. 2nd , will I be hit with another membership fee 1 month later at the first of the new year for her? thanks for your help

k


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 5, 2009)

Memberships for ASPC are due December 1st and go to November 30th of the next year. I would call the office and ask for Cathy and explain what is coming into the registry office from out of the US. Then they can look for it and it will make sense to them. Make sure you insure or register your mail so the office can't say they didn't get your stuff.


----------



## krissy3 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks muffutuf


----------



## minih (Dec 13, 2009)

Since you are out of the country you may try to email her, look on the website and find out if she has an email so you would not have phone charges.


----------

